# [Review] Ikonik Vulcan 850 Watt im Test



## McZonk (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ikonik (Homepage), ein noch junger Hersteller, welchen der ein oder andere evtl. von bereits bekannteren Gehäuseserien kennt (Ra-X10 Review). Nebst den High-End-Gehäusen drängt man nun aus Taipei in Taiwan nun auch mit aktuellen High-End-Netzteilen auf den deutschen Markt. Was die Vulcan-Serie dabei zu leisten vermag, soll der heutige Test eines Exemplars mit 850 Watt Nennleistung zeigen.*

_Ein herzliches Dankeschön an den Hersteller Ikonik, der mir für dieses Review _
_ freundlicherweise ein Exemplar zur Verfügung gestellt hat._ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ikonik Technology​*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Impressionen
Technische Daten
Anschlüsse
Kabellängen
Testsystem/Testumgebung
Leistungsmessung
Fazit
Links
​*Verpackung / Lieferumfang*Die Verpackung des High-End-Netzteils gibt sich im edlen Look. Auf schwarzem Hintergrund gibt sich auf der Vorderseite in Chromschrift die Version des Vulcan Netzteils zu erkennen - in diesem Review das 850 Watt Modell. Die Rückseite gibt schon einige Details zum Netzteil Preis. Darunter fallen einige Features und Zertifizierungen, auf welche das Kapitel Technische Daten noch näher eingehen wird.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die eine Seite der Verpackung bestückt Ikonik mit einem Diagramm, das dem Netzteil eine sehr hohe Effizienz bescheinigt. Die andere Seite trägt schlicht nochmals die Features in gängigen Sprachen zu Schau - darunter natürlich auch Deutsch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​An der praktischen Tragelasche lässt sich nun ein grau-weißer Karton aus der dunkeln Umhüllung lösen, welcher aufgeklappt den Lieferumfang und das Netzteil frei gibt. In den Schaumstoffdeckel eingelassen, befinden sich hierbei eine Kabeltasche und der Quickstart-Guide. Das Netzteil selbst findet sich gut gepolstert darunter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Erst einmal ausgepackt wird der immense Lieferumfang ersichtlich. Klotzen statt Kleckern hieß es wohl im Hause Ikonik, als man sieben modulare Kabel an der Zahl beilegte. Ein weiteres Gimmick sind die sogenannten Thumb-Screws, durch welche  das Netzteil ohne Werkzeug montiert werden kann. Man sollte die Schrauben dennoch mit einem Schraubenzieher nachziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Der Quick-Installation-Guide gibt in allen gängigen Sprachen und mit viel Bildmaterial gute Anhaltspunkte für Laien. Allerdings kann man fast ausgehen, dass ein derart hochpreisiges Netzteil eher den Weg in einen PC eines PC-Enthusiasten mit Erfahrung finden wird. Die Kabeltasche ist mit allen modularen Kabeln gut gefüllt und stellt eine gute Aufbewahrungsmöglichkeit für nicht benötigte Kabel dar.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Im nächsten Kapitel wollen wir mal einen genaueren Blick auf das Netzteil selbst werfen...​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Impressionen*Mit 18 cm baut das Netzteil tiefer als manch anderer Pendant, sollte in größeren Gehäusen aber dennoch Platz finden. Die Oberfläche hält Ikonik in Schwarz mit leichter Struktur. Die Unterseite des Netzteils wird fast vollständig vom 14 cm großen Lüfter eingenommen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der Lüfter stammt von Yate Loon und verfügt über abschaltbare blaue LEDs. Leider neigt auch der verbaute Fan, wie in letzter Zeit von Yate Loon häufiger zu hören, zum Klackern (Video bei Youtube). Nach Rücksprache mit Ikonik hat man sich diesem Problem bereits angenommen und wird den Lüfter zukünftig gegen ein anderes Modell ersetzen.

Warum der Lüfter allerdings zu über einem Drittel mit Plexiglas abgedeckt ist, erschließt sich dem Anwender nicht gleich. Zwar ist der bessere Luftstrom durch das Netzteil nachvollziehbar, aber die Verdeckung des Lüfters führt zu starken Turbulenzen und macht den Lüfter nicht gerade zum Leisetreter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Im Dunklen ergibt sich über die eingebauten LEDs ein tolles Bild. Wer kein leuchtendes Netzteil im eigenen Rechner will, schaltet die LEDs über den integrierten Schalter einfach ab. Eine gute Innovation!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Das Lüftergitter gibt sich ebenfalls in der Farbe Schwarz. In der Mitte prangt das Logo der Vulcan-Serie. Den Kontrast zum Äußeren schafft das Innenleben, das fast durchgehend in Rot gehalten ist (Spulen/Platinen/Kühlköper).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Seitlich befindet sich der Ikonik Schriftzug in strukturierter Schrift. Wie das Vulcan-Logo wird es bei Auslieferung durch eine Folie vor Kratzern geschützt. das "o" im Herstellerlogo wird bei eingeschalteten LEDs zudem durch den Lüfter blau hinterlegt. Ein tolles Feature für Modder.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Das modulare Kabelmanagement gibt sich komplett verpolungssicher. Die Stecker sind leicht einzustecken und bieten dennoch sehr guten Halt. Blau und Rot sind die beiden PCIe-Slots, Schwarz die Peripherieanschlüsse. Daneben: Der kleine Kippschalter um die eingebauten LEDs abzuschalten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die warme Luft wird über die Rückseite abgeführt, die großzügig mit Wabenöffnungen versehen ist. Der Netzschalter ist rot beleuchtet und so auch im Dunklen unter dem Schreibtisch zu finden. Kenner sehen bereits jetzt von welchem Hersteller das Netzteil wirklich stammt. Mehr dazu im nächsten Abschnitt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*Technische Daten*Dass der Hersteller eines Netzteiles noch lange nicht mit dem eigentlichen Produzenten des Netzteils übereinstimmen muss, ist schon lange bekannt. So ist es Gang und Gebe, dass Netzteil"hersteller" ihre Netzteile bei großen Firmen wie etwa Channel Well Technologies fertigen lassen. Wie man den echten Netzteilhersteller herausfinden kann, könnt ihr hier nachlesen.

So stammt das Vulcan 850 Watt Netzteil ursprünglich von dem renommierten Hersteller Channel Well Technology, wie sich leicht an den drei Spulen und einem Kondensator am Lüftergitter erkennen lässt. Die Platinen sind hierbei mit einem Ikonik Logo versehen (Designed by Ikonik) und in Rot gehalten. Auch die Aluminiumkühlkörper sind rot eloxiert. Für Bilder des Innenlebens (komplette Demontage des 1200 Watt Bruders) lohnt ein Besuch auf JonnyGURU.com.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Das Netzteillabel gibt bereits Aufschluss über die Leistungsfähigkeit des Testkandidaten. Mit am wichtigsten ist hierbei die Leistung auf der 12 Volt Schiene. Diese wird beispielsweise von stromhungrigen VGA-Beschleunigern stark belastet. Beim Vulcan 850 Watt setzt man seitens Ikonik auf vier 12 Volt-Schienen, welche zusammen rund 62 Ampere bereitstellen können. Das entspricht* 744 Watt* (12 V * 62 A). Hiermit sollte eine gute Grundlage für Multi-GPU Systeme geschaffen sein. Die 3.3 Volt und die 5 Volt  Schiene bringen es auf eine Leistung von 180 Watt. Hierbei können beide Schienen mit bis zu 30 Ampere belastet werden.

Dass Channel Well Technology auch für Ikonik ein hochwertiges und vor allem Effizientes Netzteil gefertigt hat, zeigt die 80+ Zertifizierung. So soll das Netzteil nach Herstellerangaben im kompletten Lastbereich über 82% Effizienz aufweisen. Eine Bronze/Silver oder etwa Gold Zertifizierung fehlt dem Netzteil allerdings.

Mit an Board sind überdies natürlich sämtlichen Sicherheitsextras, wie Über- und Unterlastschutz, Überhitzungsschutz und Überspannung-/Unterspannungsschutz.

Abschließend nochmal ein kompakter Überblick über die technischen Daten:


80 PLUS Zertifizierung (Herstellerangabe: durchgehend Effizienz besser als 82%)
aktive PFC
ATX 12V V2.2 / EPS 12V V2.91
Quad +12V rail design
Quad PCI-e 2.0 connectors supporting NVIDIA™ SLi and ATi™ Crossfire
Over-/Undervoltage & Over-/Underload protection
Modulares Kabelmanagement
100% JAPANESE Capacitors
140mm Lüfter mit abschaltbaren LEDs
Abmessungen 180 x 150 x 86mm
MTBF: >120,000 hours
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Anschlüsse*​Auch bei den Anschlüssen hat man sich im Hause Ikonik etwas Besonderes ausgedacht: So kommen bei dem 4+4 Pin 12 Volt-Stecker und dem 20+4 Pin EPS/ATX Mainboardstecker ein Clipsystem zum Einsatz, welches die Montage deutlich vereinfacht. So muss der Stecker beim Einstecken nichtmehr zusammengedrückt werden um nicht auseinanderzugehen, wie man es von vielen anderen Netzteilen kennt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Des Weiteren sind sämtliche Kabel des Vulcan 850 mit einem feinen Sleeve versehen, was das Kabelmanagement erleichtert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Das Netzteil gibt dem Anwender eine Vielzahl an Anschlüssen mit auf den Weg. Wie diese an den Strängen verteilt sind, könnt ihr im nächsten Kapitel nachlesen. Hier zusammenfassend die Anzahl und Art der vorhandenen Anschlüsse:

Art|Anzahl
EPS/ATX 20+4 Pin:|1x
12V 4+4 Pin:|1x
PCIe 2.0 (8 Pin):|4x
5.25" 4 Pin:|5x
Sata:|9x
3.5" 4 Pin:|1xzurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Kabellängen*Zum verdeutlichen der Kabellängen soll folgendes Diagramm dienen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Ikonik gibt dem Anwender bei der Wahl der Bestückung seines Netzteiles größtmögliche Freiheit. So sind die aktuell gängigen Anschlüsse fest mit dem Netzteil verbunden (24+8 Pin CPU/Mainboard und 2x8 Pin PCIe kann in dieser Leistungsklasse als "Standard" angesehen werden) und entsprechend lang dimensioniert. Auch umfangreiche Festplattenarrays mit bis zu neun (!) Sata-Laufwerke sind für das Netzteil ohne Adapter kein Problem. Zu Erwähnen bleibt allerdings dass nur zusätzlich vier Peripheriestränge angeschlossen werden können. Die Länge der Kabel ist mit bis zu 95 cm beeindruckend und sollte in jedem Big-Tower ein problemloses Verkabeln ermöglichen. Bei den Grafikkartenanschlüssen wird mit vier 6+2 Pin jede auf dem Markt befindliche Multi-GPU-Lösung abgedeckt (Auch Quad Crossfire und Quad SLi).

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## McZonk (3. März 2009)

*Testsystem und Testumgebung*Um das Netzteil ausreichend zu fordern kommen ausschließlich High-End-Komponenten zum Einsatz. Dazu gehört der auf 4.000 MHz übertaktete QX9650, welcher auf dem Asus Rampage Extreme seinen Platz findet. Die GTX295 von Asus sorgt zudem für einen hohen Verbrauch auf den 12Volt-Schienen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verbrauchswerte werden über ein Voltcraft Energy Check 3000 ermittelt. Die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Schienen werden über Everest Ultimate in der aktuellen Version ausgelesen. Folgende drei Szenarien stellen sich der Messung:

*Idle:* 15 min Windows Vista Desktop bei warmen Netzteil.
*Halblast:* Mit Prime Blend lasten wir alle vier Kerne der CPU aus.
*Vollast: *Zusätzlich zu Prime wird die Grafikkarte mit Furmark zu 100% ausgelastet - sicherlich ein Worstcase-Szenario, was so in der Praxis nur selten erreicht wird.

Dabei werden jeweils die Spannung auf der 3,3 , 5 und 12 Volt Leitung ermittelt und der Gesamtverbrauch des Systems gemessen. Vergleiche werden zu einem BeQuiet Straight Power 650 Watt Netzteil gezogen.
​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Leistungsmessung*Spannungsstabilität

Der ATX-Standard sieht auf der 3,3- , 5- und 12Volt-Schiene eine maximale Abweichung von jeweils 5% nach oben und unten vor. Das heißt auf der 12Volt-Leitung sind 11,4 -12,6 Volt zulässig. (3,3 Volt: 3,14 - 3,47 Volt ; 5 Volt: 4,75 - 5,25 Volt). In der Realität liegen die meisten Netzteile aber sehr nah an der Sollspannung.*Idle*



*Sollwert*
|
*Messwert*
|
*Abweichung*

3,3 Volt|3,31 Volt|+0,3%
5 Volt|5,06 Volt|+1,2%
12 Volt|12,15 Volt|+1,25%
Vergleich BeQuiet Straight Power 650:


Spoiler





*Sollwert*
|
*Messwert*
|
*Abweichung*

  3,3 Volt|3,30 Volt|0%
 5 Volt|4,94 Volt|-1,2%
  12 Volt|12,38 Volt|+3,2%


*Halblast*



*Sollwert*
|
*Messwert*
|
*Abweichung*

 3,3 Volt|3,28 Volt|-0,61%
5 Volt|5,04 Volt|+0,8%
 12 Volt|12,10 Volt|+0,83%
Vergleich BeQuiet Straight Power 650:


Spoiler





*Sollwert*
|
*Messwert*
|
*Abweichung*

  3,3 Volt|3,26 Volt|-1,2%
 5 Volt|4,92 Volt|-1,6%
  12 Volt|12,32 Volt|+2,7%


*Volllast*



*Sollwert*
|
*Messwert*
|
*Abweichung*

  3,3 Volt|3,26 Volt|-1,2%
 5 Volt|5,02 Volt|+0,4%
  12 Volt|12,10 Volt|+0,83%
Vergleich BeQuiet Straight Power 650:


Spoiler





*Sollwert*
|
*Messwert*
|
*Abweichung*

   3,3 Volt|3,25 Volt|-1,5%
  5 Volt|4,92 Volt|-1,6%
   12 Volt|12,15 Volt|+1,3%


Wie erwartet liegen alle Messergebnisse gut in den Vorgaben. Es ist dem Netzteil jedoch eine sehr gute Spannungsstabilität auf der 12Volt-Schiene zu attestieren. Diese liefert zudem, wie im Übrigen auch die anderen beiden Schienen, Spannung mit sehr geringer Abweichung zum Sollwert (maximal 1,25% Abweichung). Lediglich die 3,3Volt-Schiene zeigt einen leichten Einbruch mit steigender Last. Dass diese Ergebnisse in keinster Weise Usus sind, zeigt ein Blick in die Spoiler.

Standby-Stromaufnahme

Im Standby-Betrieb liegt das Bequiet-Netzteil einen Ticken vor dem Ikonik Vulcan.

*Modell*
|
*Verbrauch*

Ikonik Vulcan 850|
*6.3* 
Watt
BeQuiet Straigt Power 650|
*5.2* 
WattEffizienzvergleich

_Messungen der Vergleichbarkeit halber ohne LEDs! Mehrverbrauch durch die Leuchtdioden liegt bei etwa 1 Watt._

Im Betrieb überzeugt die Effizienz des Ikonik Vulcan. Es gelingt dem Netzteil das bereits effiziente BeQuiet-Modell deutlich zu schlagen.

*Modell*
|
*Idle*
|
*Halblast*
|
*Volllast*

Ikonik Vulcan 850|
*172,8* 
Watt|
*297,8*
 Watt|
*607,0*
 Watt
BeQuiet Straigt Power 650|
*175,5* 
Watt|
*310,0*
 Watt|
*621,7*
 Watt
Differenz:|1,6%|4,1%|2,4%Beachtlich sind im mittleren Verbrauchsbereich die über 4% bessere Effizienz im Vergleich zum Bequiet-Straightpower-Netzteil. Allerdings gilt auch zu beachten, dass die im Bequiet verbaute Technologie schon ein wenig älter ist.

Geräuschentwicklung​Die Geräuschentwicklung des verbauten Yate Loon Lüfters ist, wie schon erwähnt, nicht als leise zu bezeichnen und ist eher im Mittelfeld einzuordnen. So ist das Netzteil auch ohne große Last hörbar. Es bleibt allerdings zu verzeichnen, dass unter starker Last nur eine geringe Zunahme der Geräuschkulisse festzustellen ist. Sehr störend ist allerdings das Klackern der Lager im Lüfter, das sich auch im geschlossenen Gehäuse bemerkbar macht. Ikonik ist sich dieser Problematik allerdings bewusst und arbeitet an einer Lösung.



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mURrRWOFzVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Fazit*Mit dem Vulcan 850 Watt Netzteil ist Ikonik der Einzug in den hartumkämpften Markt der High-End-Netzteile gut gelungen. Edles Design gepaart mit innovativen Features und guter Verarbeitung sind zu verzeichnen. Die Leistung spricht ebenfalls für sich. Auch die geringe Abweichungen der Spannungen sprechen nebst einer guten Effizienz für das Netzteil. Einen leicht faden Beigeschmack hinterlässt der Yate-Loon-Lüfter: Dieser ist einen Ticken zu laut, was sich aber auf Grund des angekündigten Wechsels eventuell bald verbessern kann.

Gibt es nun auch negative Aspekte? Zu nennen ist hier primär der hohe Preis von 175,00 €. Dieser umfasst allerdings auch 5 Jahre Garantie und Features, die man bei äquivalenten Produkten nicht findet. (Vergleichbare Produkte anderer Hersteller bekommt man bereits ab ca. 150 €). Wer also bereit ist 175,00 € auf den (virtuellen) Ladentisch zu legen, erhält mit dem Vulcan 850 ein gut gepacktes Paket. ​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*Links*
- Von welchem Hersteller ist mein Netzteil wirklich? PCGH.de
- IKONIK PSU - Vulcan
- Ikonik Vulcan 850 im PCGH-Preisvergleich
​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
________________________________________________________________________________
*Vielen Dank an Asus, Ikonik und Aquatuning für die Unterstützung beim Testsystem.*​


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2009)

Artikel geht online. Viel Spass beim Lesen


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (16. März 2009)

Schöner Test und schönes NEtzteil aber ich finde man sollte sich eher um den Midrange Bereich kümmern so mit 450-650W da diese Netzteile am meisten benötigt werden und nicht so sehr 850W!
MFG


----------



## poiu (16. März 2009)

hab jetzt nicht viel zeit , deshalb nur kurz  

1. schade das du es nicht geöffnet hat ,denn nur die inneren Werte zählen 

2.schöner Test Danke 

3. weiß einer wo die herstellen lassen , auf denn ersten blick sieht das für mich nach superflower aus nur anderes KM 

[Test] Super Flower 850 Watt PSU

siehe bild aus Test :  BILD

hab mich wohl durch das Blink blink ablenken lassen, da  mir grade auffällt das der Primär elko woanders liegt und die Kühler doch etwas anders aussehn hmmmmmmm kommt mir trotzdem bekannt vor *grübel* von der front sieht es aus wie CWT.

joop sieht echt aus wie CWT, die kühler sind auch ähnlich , Primär elko auch :siehe Test . 

geöffnet währe das leichter  



heute abend hab ich mehr zeit .werde mir das dann genau ansehen !

Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. März 2009)

Mal wieder ein guter Test McZonk 

Das NT scheint ja nicht schlecht zu sein, aber für 175€ hohl ich mir da doch lieber ein Be Quiet Dark Power 850W.

Der Preis sollte ganz dringend nach unten korrigiert werden.

Was ich allerdings sehr positiv finde, ist das abgesehen von dem ATX Stecker auch der P8 und 2 PCX Stecker schon fest dran sind und "nur" der Rest modular. Bei einem 850W NT darf davon ausgehen das der P8 und 2PCX mit Sicherheit gebraucht werden


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> 3. weiß einer wo die herstellen lassen , auf denn ersten blick sieht das für mich nach superflower aus nur anderes KM


Nimm dir doch noch mal etwas Zeit und lies das Review komplett durch - Es kann dir diese Frage nämlich beantworten.

@All: danke fürs Lob.


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2009)

Absolutes Hammer-Review (kennt man von dir auch nicht anders )  

Das Netzteil an sich ist sehr gut. Mein IKONIK 1000W ist angenehm leise und den LED-Schalter ist ein schönes Feature. Nicht das günstigste Netzteil aber die Qualität ist sehr gut.


----------



## poiu (16. März 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Nimm dir doch noch mal etwas Zeit und lies das Review komplett durch - Es kann dir diese Frage nämlich beantworten.
> 
> @All: danke fürs Lob.



sorry hab das vorhin nur überflogen , da ich noch einen termin hatte.
Aber bis auf denn Punkt das ich mich bei merst eindruck, durch denn LED lüfter hab  iritieren lassen, lag ich doch richtig mit CWT 

ist bei mir so , wenn ich so ein Blink Blink teil sehe dann denke ich immer an die Billighersteller 



poiu schrieb:


> sieht es aus wie CWT......
> joop sieht echt aus wie CWT, die kühler sind auch ähnlich , Primär elko auch :siehe Test .


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> ..., lag ich doch richtig mit CWT



Richtig  Demensprechend sind die wichtigen inneren Werte auf hohem Niveau (wie auch Effizienz und Spannungsstabilität beweisen)


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. März 2009)

@McZonk
'nen Oszi hast nicht zufällig bzw kannsts benutzen??


----------



## soulpain (16. März 2009)

Wirklich guter Test.
Steckt sicherlich viel Arbeit dahinter.



> ...wie sich leicht an den drei Spulen und einem Kondensator am Lüftergitter erkennen lässt.


Nur wie lässt sich der Hersteller am Kondensator lokalisieren? Fragt sich, ob ihr damit die Elektrolytkondensatoren oder die Filterbausteine meint. Die MKP/MKT- und Y-Kondensatoren kommen meistens aus der selben Quelle und den Primärkondensator habe ich auch schon öfter bei anderen gesehen. 

Und den einen Messvorgang würde ich auch nicht als Effizienzmessung, sondern als Vergleich der Leistungsaufnahme bezeichnen. Der Wirkungsgrad ergibt sich aus der Differenz zwischen Leistungsaufnahme und -abgabe.

Dass man die LED abschalten kann, ist auch keine Innovation, habe ich auch schon in anderen Derviaten dieses Herstellers gesehen.

Ansonsten wie gesagt viel Informationsgehalt, weiter so!


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @McZonk
> 'nen Oszi hast nicht zufällig bzw kannsts benutzen??


Moin Stefan. Leider nein, mir steht als Privatperson leider nur sehr begrenzt professionelles Testequipment zur Seite.  Versuche ja so schon so viel es geht draus zu machen 



soulpain schrieb:


> Und den einen Messvorgang würde ich auch nicht als Effizienzmessung, sondern als Vergleich der Leistungsaufnahme bezeichnen.


Da steht doch auch nur "Effizienz_vergleich_" 


soulpain schrieb:


> Dass man die LED abschalten kann, ist auch keine Innovation, habe ich auch schon in anderen Derviaten *dieses *Herstellers gesehen.


Ja, das haben alle Modelle der Vulcan Serie von Ikonik. Ich finde es im Allgemeinen aber eine gute Innovation (der Serie), denn es bieten nur wenige High-End-NT-Hersteller abschaltbare LEDs in ihren Produkten.


soulpain schrieb:


> Ansonsten wie gesagt viel Informationsgehalt, weiter so!


Danke


----------



## Klutten (17. März 2009)

Was hat es da wieder gezaubert? 

Wirklich ein schöner Test. Super Bilder, kurze knackige Textpassagen und ein mehr als würdiger Gegner zu unseren allseits beliebten BeQuiets. Von der technischen Seite macht Ikonik ja einen guten Eindruck und das man die Beleuchtung deaktivieren kann, empfiehlt es auch für Leute wie mich, die dem ganzen Blinkiblinki nicht abgewinnen können.

Grüße aus den norddeutschen PCGHX-Testlabs


----------



## poiu (18. März 2009)

mich würde ein Test eines ENERGON, Advance Combat 750 Watt  oder anderer Schrott NT interissieren  

aber da opfert man fast schon die Hardware


----------



## soulpain (18. März 2009)

Naja, wenn mir die Händler schon keines zur Verfügung gestellt haben und der Hersteller sich über negatives Feedback sicher gehen kann, werden die auch an PCGH nichts raussenden.

Wobei PCGH sicherlich keine Probleme hätte, sich derartiges zu kaufen. Ich für meinen Teil werde mein "Privatvermögen" nicht dafür opfern. Auch wenn es mir sicher gefallen würde, das Teil zu grillen.
So wie die LC Power und Linkworld Teile, die ich bald aufs übelste foltere.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2009)

@soulpain

Mach doch 'nen Aufruf in diversen Foren, da werden dir sicherlich einige ihre NoName Netzteile zusenden, eben weil sie nur verstauben oder sonstwie vergammeln...

Hier mal Bilder eines 235W Yuan Kee Netzteiles, an dem ein Pentium 2 oder 3 System hing (Sekundär gabs aber keine toten):


----------



## poiu (18. März 2009)

soulpain schrieb:


> Auch wenn es mir sicher gefallen würde, das Teil zu grillen.
> So wie die LC Power und Linkworld Teile, die ich bald aufs übelste foltere.




LC power wird Gekillt  juhu ein Netzteil Slasher

jetzt mal ernst , ich würde aber bei denn Teilen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen trefffen


kann leider nicht mit Noname NT dienen , hab nur im keller so ein Uralt 300W skyhawk oder so!


aber so ein aufruf hier währe doch nicht schlecht


----------



## Der Dudelsack (19. März 2009)

Schöner Test!!!


----------



## Mario2002 (19. März 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> mich würde ein Test eines ENERGON, Advance Combat 750 Watt  oder anderer Schrott NT interissieren
> 
> aber da opfert man fast schon die Hardware




Hier kannste mal schauen.
Günstiges 750 Watt Netzteil für Intel Core 2 Duo / QuadCore Systeme CHW Computer in Worms


----------



## poiu (19. März 2009)

denn test kenne ich sehr dürftig , ich meine eigentlich so einen Test wie Anandtech.com ,planet3Dnow & Co denn machen!




> . Bei exakt 740 Watt schaltete das Netzteil sauber ab.



ein 750W netzteil was bei 740 W schon abschaltet *grübel* die frage ist auch noch ob es 740W geliefert hat oder 740W aus der dose gezogen hat!

außerdem glaube ich nicht das man mit Q6600 & einer GTX 752W energie bedarff erzeugen kann Oo lief der Quad mit 5Ghz!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. April 2009)

Sehr schöner Test, Zonk. Klasse Struktur, gute Bilder.


----------



## der8auer (2. Juni 2009)

Ich habe hier noch eine Stellungnahme von IKONIK wie der Preisunterschied zwischen BeQuiet und IKONIK zu Stande kommt.



			
				IKONIK schrieb:
			
		

> 1.          IKONIK Vulcan 850 has built in a special Fan Time Delay Function to help user’s system to reduce the system temperature after turn off the computer until the system temperature drop to less than 35 degree
> 
> 2.          IKONIK Vulcan 850 has the longest cable with 65cm to the first connector.
> 
> ...



Werde es nachher noch auf deutsch übesetzen


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juni 2009)

Brauchst du nicht, mach ich jetzt:


> 1. Unser Produkt hat eine spezielle Lüfter Nachlaufregelung, um die Temperatur des Systems des Benutzers nach dem Abschalten des Computers runterzukühlen, bis die Temperatur unter 35°C gefallen ist.
> 
> 2. Es hat die längeren (oder längsten) Kabel mit 65cm bis zum ersten Stecker
> 
> ...


----------



## der8auer (2. Juni 2009)

Genial. Dann sage ich mal Vielen Dank


----------



## der8auer (3. August 2009)

*Auch hier der Hinweis zu IKONIKs neuer Preispolitik:*
IKONIK hat sämtliche Preise massiv gesenkt. Auch das IKONIK Vulcan kostet jetzt nicht mehr 175€ sondern 125€!


----------

